# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  boldenone

## MilitiaGuy

Fake boldenone (boldabol)

----------


## swollup1

All Boldbol in 10 ml vials are fake, it only comes in 30ml vials.

----------


## MilitiaGuy

> All Boldbol in 10 ml vials are fake, it only comes in 30ml vials.


thats why i posted it her in the Fake forum

----------


## Viking_Power

Yes definitly fake, although swoll they do not come in 30 ml vials they only come in 10 ml vials.

----------


## Retabolil2

The one on the picture is probably fake but few weeks ago BD started to produce vials with blue label for east european market.
This can not be legit product as they just started to produce new blue labels. the one on the picture above doesnt look shiny metallic. Also batch number on the vial above is printed in black and vial has no top.
On the new vials with blue label batch and exp date printed in blue. also all blue labels were printed few weeks ago so this must be this year 2004, not 2002 like on the vial above.
You can see new Boldabol on the left. Its Boldabol200 on the new blue lables. Its been Boldabol with R sign on the labels with shiny metalliic red part.
Absolutely no difference between those amps.
Jelfa does the same thing with omnadren . For western europe its in pink boxes and for russian market its in blue boxes.

----------


## Retabolil2

> All Boldbol in 10 ml vials are fake, it only comes in 30ml vials.


Who does this statement comes from?  :EEK!:

----------


## ll==[\\\\\]>--------

30ml??? Yeah right...for that price...

----------


## Drewstar

Hi there guys, i am from South Africa and here we are getting 10ml r.w.r, illium, quality is great from both products. so if I understood you about boldbol only comming in 30ml vials that is wrong this stuff is in 10mls and quality is superb!

----------

